# Trouble with Borsa Bella site



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

Help!  I want to order a Borsa Bella bag for my K2.  I can get through the order process, all the way to the point when I am asked if I am a new or returning customer.  But I can't get past that point to finish my checkout.  The word "checkout" doesn't seem to be an active link.  Am I doing something wrong or is Melissa's site experiencing a bit of difficulty?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No, you are doing anything wrong.  Melissa's site does that every now and again.  
Send her an email and she will get back to you.  
I had to do that back in November and Melissa got back to me very quickly.
deb


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

you can also try ordering through her etsy store.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/borsabella


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I also had trouble emailing Melissa--her inbox was full and my email bounced back.  Several others suggested contacting her through Etsy as an alternative.  I haven't tried yet (because I actually changed my mind on the custom fabric that I want to use, and so I just haven't gotten around to editing my original email and sending it), but it might be another alternative.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like she just updated her site with the new Kindle bag fabrics... could have something to do with that.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nooo...don't tell me there are new fabrics.  *deb is trying very hard NOT to go to BB site.*
We all know I'm going to the site immediately.
deb


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

drenee said:


> Nooo...don't tell me there are new fabrics. *deb is trying very hard NOT to go to BB site.*
> We all know I'm going to the site immediately.
> deb


Me too!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I've already been, sigh... Love the new Daisy Chains fabric


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I've actually tried to check out their products and the site was down too


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I looked at it a little while ago, had no trouble accessing it at all.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not seeing the Daisy Chains fabric.  Did you see that on the BorsaBella site, or on the Etsy site?  
deb


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

drenee said:


> I am not seeing the Daisy Chains fabric. Did you see that on the BorsaBella site, or on the Etsy site?
> deb


http://www.borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/original-e-reader-bag/details/408/14/original-e-reader-bag/e-reader-bags/daisy-chains-ereader-bag


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have no trouble getting on Melissa's website, but I also do not see the Daisy Chain fabric. I am dreaming of a pretty spring bag, even though chunks of snow are falling from the sky!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> http://www.borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/original-e-reader-bag/details/408/14/original-e-reader-bag/e-reader-bags/daisy-chains-ereader-bag


Thanks!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for the link to the fabric.
deb


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry, came back too late  .

Thank you hudsonam for providing the link  .

I'm with you Jane, we have buckets falling from the sky all day today, really miserable type of weather  

BUT does all that justify yet another BB bag (I already have 2 large e-reader bags, hem)?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Justification?  Who needs it?  LOL

I need another travel bag.  Both of mine have brown accents (zipper and strap).  I need something in black, and I've been keeping an eye the Black Beauty one for months....  Maybe it's just time to do it!  LOL


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Justification? Who needs it? LOL
> 
> I need another travel bag. Both of mine have brown accents (zipper and strap). I need something in black, and I've been keeping an eye the Black Beauty one for months.... Maybe it's just time to do it! LOL


Nice justification Victoria !!!!!

And for that matter, I ALSO like the elegant black and white. Did I mention the 2 I have are the Charlotte's web and the Green Jungle? Totally different from the daisy chain, no?

Also, in your case Victoria, the black beauty being one of the "old" fabrics, who knows how much of it she still has left and for how long?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.borsabella.com/medium-bags-a-purses/hip-zip/details/25/7/hip-zip/small-bags-&-purses/large-august-fields-hip-zip

I'm really thinking about this one. It would be so nice for traveling this summer. So spring/summer feeling.
deb


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

drenee said:


> http://www.borsabella.com/medium-bags-a-purses/hip-zip/details/25/7/hip-zip/small-bags-&-purses/large-august-fields-hip-zip
> 
> I'm really thinking about this one. It would be so nice for traveling this summer. So spring/summer feeling.
> deb


VERY cute!!!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Neo said:


> I'm with you Jane, we have buckets falling from the sky all day today, really miserable type of weather
> 
> BUT does all that justify yet another BB bag (I already have 2 large e-reader bags, hem)?


Sounds easy to me! Two justifications! Cold miserable weather and new BB fabrics? What's the problem?


----------



## alexandtysmama (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh man, I knew I shouldn't have looked at this thread. I don't have a BB yet and the three new red ones will look good with my Javoedge Polynesian cover I just got.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Neo said:


> Nice justification Victoria !!!!!
> 
> And for that matter, I ALSO like the elegant black and white. Did I mention the 2 I have are the Charlotte's web and the Green Jungle? Totally different from the daisy chain, no?
> 
> Also, in your case Victoria, the black beauty being one of the "old" fabrics, who knows how much of it she still has left and for how long?


I have the elegant black and white. It's really pretty...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Jane, I knew I could count on you  !!!!

Hudsonam, why did you have to tell me that? I was just thinking it would be such a classic   ... Is the pattern on yours the exact same as in the picture on the BB site?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> http://www.borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/original-e-reader-bag/details/408/14/original-e-reader-bag/e-reader-bags/daisy-chains-ereader-bag


LOVE that Fabric...now I have a debate on my hands


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> LOVE that Fabric...now I have a debate on my hands


Not you alone Mistyd, not you alone 

Tell me how resisting is going for you...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

um yeah its not...It never does when it comes to clothes for my k2...


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I really want a borsa bella travel bag, but so far none of the fabrics have been just right for me and I have been too lazy to try to find one for a custom LOL I want something purple and the new purple haze is nice, but not quite it.

I will keep watching tho


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

drenee said:


> http://www.borsabella.com/medium-bags-a-purses/hip-zip/details/25/7/hip-zip/small-bags-&-purses/large-august-fields-hip-zip
> 
> I'm really thinking about this one. It would be so nice for traveling this summer. So spring/summer feeling.
> deb


August Fields is so pretty! I have 2 hip zips (1 custom), & they are great bags. Not too big, but large enough for wallet, glasses, keys, phone etc.


----------

